# luxembourg



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, thanks for all the help in the past. now getting ready for September's 5 weeks away.  Planning on going to Luxembourg as well as germany & Holland. Anyone ever been to Luxembourg or know anything about it? I have been researching it but there seems so much to see and doI don't know where to start.
Any campsite to be recomended for motorhomes?
Any other tips. 
Please help, we have been to all of Western Europe but left Lux til last, don't know why - perhaps thought it was just a small piece of Belguim (which we love).  We know better now but need help
Please advise
Frankie


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

Don't bother to fill up with fuel until you get there , it is cheaper than France or Belgium.We have always wild camped when we've been there[don't ask for any directions' I couldn't find many of them again.] The northern part of the country is very scenic. We've never bothered with Luxembourg city because we don't like populated places.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

In G.-D. Luxembourg it not allowed to sleep in a cc.because to much camping-place. ( 88...)
There are 2 sites for cc:

Heiderscheid between Bastogne and Ettelbrück.,before camping " Fussekaul "

Dudelange, near steell plant " Acelor ", direction France.

We still go on the campingplace at Lux.-town " Camping Kockelscheur ", direction Esch / Alzette. Betw. 12 and 15 Euro the night with all services for a mh.

for info,

duc


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

There are several good sites in the Camping Cheque book and they are accepted in Sept

Stayed at one - think its called Kuenhoff or something like that
if you have kids they do a day when they play at clowns eveerbody got involved

Enjoy it & buy Deisel as you come home


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I like Camping Grit (Dutch run) located on the banks of the river Sure midway between Ettlebruck and Diekirch. A cycle way runs between the two and it is easy to get to either where there are all facilities with an interesting WW2 museum in Diekirch. There is also a large Catus supermarket close at hand.

peedee


----------



## 88916 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Frankie
We have stayed at Camping Kockelscheur just outside Luxembourg city very good but busy campsite.


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi Frankie, go to THIS site and click on "BENELUX". You will find some spots in BElgiumNEtherlandsLUXemburg These are POI´s for Tomtom.
I´m searching für some more informations,,,,
Greetings Franz Peter


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

IMO Northern Luxembourg is more attractive than the South. If you like the Ardennes area of Belgium you will probably like it here.

Cost of living did not seem as cheap as Belgium

Campsites depend on taste, but the best one we found (and we rate it - it is now on our itinerary if we're travelling that way) is at Esch-sur-Sure.

Just off the main road north-south through a short tunnel (plenty of clearance). Walking distance of the small (and attractive) town with castle and shops/bars/restaurants. Riverside and valley setting, reasonably priced and good facilities.

It is split into two halves either side of the river. The side on which you enter is more 'organised' and crowded. Across the top of a dam is a long stretch of riverside, grass pitches, with its own facilities block, generally less crowded and attractively placed.

There is good walking country direct from the site.

We also liked Vianden, which has a number of sites, though none of them matched the setting above.

Have not been impressed with Luxembourg city on the occasions I have driven through.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

agree with robinhood, except that I found cost of living good, especially fuel, and liked Lux city, it is reasonably compact with a gorge thro the middle - quite a bit different, bus service from the site.

8)


----------

